# Ryokens Quad Injection Guide



## ryoken

Right well i got a request to put this up here as it is on another forum that i moderate on so after clearing it with Hackskii here it is, pics are a bit old and my wheelz aint the best in them lol but its still all relevant imo and may be usefull to newbies etc

The things you will require for this injection:

2-3ml syringe

2x needles one to draw from the vial and one to inject (i will be using 2x 23g blue 1 1/4 inch)

A few alcoswabs

A SHARPS BIN- if you do not have a sharps bin please get one as you must dispose of contaminated sharps responsibly!

all this can be obtained from either your local needle exchange or http://www.medisave.co.uk

you will also need your vial of gear

a pic is below of the items laid out ready!










Right first thing first cleanleness and good hygeine are the most important factors in any injection so please pay attention!

Step 1) right now you have your stuff laid out its time for a good bath or shower this will do three things 1-it will clean you 2-it will relax you and 3-it will relax your muscle!

Step 2) find the injection site, right the injection site is on the lateral part of the quad muscle if you measure a hands width from your hip and the same from your knee this is the area we are left with in the pic




























Step 3) I have found the lower you go the more painfull it seems so i will make this area smaller as in the next pic

but what i want you to do so as to make it easy on yourself is mark round the injection area as in my pic below this

i have found is what we could call the sweet spot as i find it the most painless area!










Step 4) next use a alcoswab and wipe the top of your rubber stopper on your vial and use a second wipe to clean the

injection area on your quad!

Step 5) Remove both a the syringe and a needle from there packets and fit them together after you have fitted them

together you need to draw air into the syringe whilst it is still capped, you must draw the same amount of air as

the amount of gear you require, this will be to inject into the vial to cause enough vacume or you wont be able to draw

the gear out!

Step 6) uncap the needle and Push the needle into the vial now inject the air into the vial then slowly pull back on the plunger (make sure

the tip of the needle remains in the oil)till you have about 1.2 ml of gear in the syringe then remove the syringe

from the vial and carefully recap the needle!

Step 7) now remove the needle from the syringe and fit the fresh new needle to the syringe

Step 8 ) uncap the new needle carefully (do not allow anything to come into contact with the needle) and whilst holding the syringe needle up flick the syringe body to get all the air to the

top(dont panic if theres still tiny bubbles left it wont hurt)next expell the air slowley till theres none left in the syringe or the needle fitting but theres no need to make gear leak from the needle as a little air wont hurt and the needles are pre lubricated anyway!

Step 9) hold the syringe between your thumb and fore finger of your right hand like a dart now use your left hand to

stretch the skin of the injection site see pic!










Step 10) right line up the needle with the injection site and then push the needle in at a 90 degree angle firmly not to quick but not to slow either

i do it to a count of about 1 1/2 seconds, do not push it in all the way leave about 2mm showing, never push the needle all the way in untill the fitting touches the skin as you risk grinding pathogens into the wound, plus you only need to go into the muscle about an inch see pic










step 11) aspiration! right now the needle is in you can let go of your skin with the left hand and then use your left to lightly pull back

on the plunger of the syringe (you do not need to pull hard) if blood enters the syringe remove it swiftly from the site

(dont go slow or the needle will drag)

refit a fresh needle and move an inch from the last site (an inch up or down the quad) and start at step 8 again!

if no blood is present while pulling back on the plunger proceed to step 12 pic for aspiration below










Step 12) right now you have aspirated using your left push the plunger in slowly injecting the oil into the quad

muscle i do this over a nice 30 seconds keep applying pressure to the plunger till all oil is injected pic injecting oil below










Step 13)now wait for 10 seconds while keeping pressure on the plunger then release the plunger and again use your left to stretch the skin out around the needle

then swiftly remove the needle (again too slow and it will drag causing pain) and apply an alcoswab to the injection site with medium pressure!

Step 14) right now recap the needle carefully and tidy away your equipment!

Step 15) massage the injection site/muscle and i personally have either a brisk walk or do some body weight squats

just to get the oil moving then i soak in a warm bath and i do find this helps you can also use a heat pad but i dont recomend an ice pack!

well done you can now breath and congratulate yourself on a sucessfull quad injection!

you can now take some ibuprofen/paracetamol to help with any discomfort or swelling you may get after!

Any things your not clear about please feel free to pm me and i will help you out the best i can!

Happy injecting people and remember cleanleness is the key!

Ryoken:thumb:


----------



## Ramrod

Good guide, bad tan!


----------



## ryoken

Ramrod said:


> Good guide, bad tan!


lmao there a year ago them pics but my tans no better:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Spot on... could be looking in the mirror... well almost...your tans bad


----------



## Mars

Nice post mate, i never would do it standing personally but each to their own.


----------



## Uriel

mars1960 said:


> Nice post mate, i never would do it standing personally but each to their own.


I'm surprised those fuker hold him up too mate:lol:

Nice post Ryoken, cheers for putting it up

*Cough* Sticky


----------



## ryoken

mars1960 said:


> Nice post mate, i never would do it standing personally but each to their own.


cheers mars!



Uriel said:


> *I'm surprised those fuker hold him up too mate* :lol:
> 
> Nice post Ryoken, cheers for putting it up
> 
> *Cough* Sticky


lmao :lol: :lol:


----------



## lumpy

thats the info i was after mate ,thank you reps on the way


----------



## dudz

Think a mod should pin this, thanks mate. Just curious as to why you injected standing up? Cheers 

+Reps


----------



## Prodiver

mars1960 said:


> Nice post mate, i never would do it standing personally but each to their own.


Yes - I agree with Mars - sitting comfortably on a dining chair is easier and safer.


----------



## ryoken

Prodiver said:


> Yes - I agree with Mars - sitting comfortably on a dining chair is easier and safer.


I do tend to sit on the bed now but sometimes still stand but when i done the guide i always done them standing, have no idea why tbh just sort of always done them that way but i do agree sitting is easier


----------



## Prodiver

2 other small points:

When you're going to draw air into the syringe for drawing up, don't uncap the needle. Draw the gas in from the needle cap - it's sterile and will help keep the phial contents sterile.

Never push the pin all the way in until the needle fitting touches the skin. This is not so you'll have something to grab if it breaks - which is highly unlikely - but so you don't grind any pathogens wiped up the pin into the wound. You only need to go about an inch into the muscle.


----------



## Sylar

Yeah, I deffo have to sit down to do mine.

Usually have leg placed on a stationary parallel object, tense quad briefly so I can make a mental image of the 'exact' spot I need to jab, relax, then proceed with the jab. Goes in sweet as a nut.

Good guide and post though Ryoken, appreciate the time you took bud. Nice one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

reps mate il be doing my first quad shot verry soon and iv been worried about it.

not as worried now tho. cheers


----------



## ryoken

Prodiver said:


> 2 other small points:
> 
> When you're going to draw air into the syringe for drawing up, don't uncap the needle. Draw the gas in from the needle cap - it's sterile and will help keep the phial contents sterile.
> 
> Never push the pin all the way in until the needle fitting touches the skin. This is not so you'll have something to grab if it breaks - which is highly unlikely - but so you don't grind any pathogens wiped up the pin into the wound. You only need to go about an inch into the muscle.


thanks Patrick like i say it wasnt the best and its a year old and i didnt know all the best techniques but learnt alot from your posts and advice, i have edited it accordingly and will Rep you as soon as i can


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

wont let me rep you for some reason?

can we have this topic as a sticky at top of the page


----------



## Prodiver

ryoken said:


> thanks Patrick like i say it wasnt the best and its a year old and i didnt know all the best techniques but learnt alot from your posts and advice, i have edited it accordingly and will Rep you as soon as i can


Love the pics, R - good for confidence! Reps! :thumb:


----------



## kevinmorris

Brilliant post for the beginner, i avoided jabing in the leg for years, but when i started, I found it to be the best place to jab. But like many on here I do preffer to sit down, I find the muscle relaxes more.


----------



## BillC

NIce guide and reps for that. :thumb: One point from me though, your hands looked filthy mate lol!! Soap anyone:whistling: Might try quads instead now, my harris cannot take anymore!!Sore again from todays as I 'dragged' the needle for the second week running, it hurts mommy.


----------



## B.Kennington

when i did mine i did them about same height but a little bit further inwards, more in-line with the outside of my knee cap, would you say thats probably why i hit a nerve the first time?


----------



## Prodiver

B.Kennington said:


> when i did mine i did them about same height but a little bit further inwards, more in-line with the outside of my knee cap, would you say thats probably why i hit a nerve the first time?


Yes - rather more out to the side as in the pics seems to work best.


----------



## B.Kennington

ok cheers ill be doing it further out when i do my jab of sus there monday an the deca in my glute

what would u personaly say about what im doing pro driver, i mentioned it to ryoken earlier--- monday's right quad 1ml sus 250 an glute 2ml of deca 200, then thursday left quad with 1ml sus 250


----------



## Prodiver

B.Kennington said:


> ok cheers ill be doing it further out when i do my jab of sus there monday an the deca in my glute
> 
> what would u personaly say about what im doing pro driver, i mentioned it to ryoken earlier--- *monday's right quad 1ml sus 250 an glute 2ml of deca 200*, then thursday left quad with 1ml sus 250


Mix all 3 ml in the same barrel and put in your R quad nice and slowly - no probs.


----------



## B.Kennington

ive only got 2ml syringes at minute mate so will struggle


----------



## B.Kennington

the other thought ive had is cos there 2ml amps of deca an only 2ml syringes what would you say to me mixing 1ml deca an 1ml sus into one an the other 1ml of deca with another ml of sus into another an do one in each quad? or would that be going too much all at once?


----------



## pcuzz

Ryoken,

reps on way mate! Been looking into this for a while, found a

site with pics but not as clear as this! Possibly be tomorrow when I do my quad first time!

On the mentioned

site it said that maybe once per week per leg was enough (don't quote me on that) what would all say on the board??

Maybe I will pm u to help loose my last minute nerves lol

thx mate


----------



## Prodiver

B.Kennington said:


> ive only got 2ml syringes at minute mate so will struggle


Load 2 syringes; inject one, hold the needle top still and deftly and quickly remove the first syringe and replace with next, and inject.

Don't hang about when replacing the syringe and keep everything scrupulously sterile.

Saves making too many holes...


----------



## B.Kennington

what if i did it in 2 syringes an just did 2 injections side by side, i dont think i trust myself trying to remove the syring from the pin thats all, an i just think it wud be more sterile doing it that way?


----------



## Prodiver

B.Kennington said:


> what if i did it in 2 syringes an just did 2 injections side by side, i dont think i trust myself trying to remove the syring from the pin thats all, an i just think it wud be more sterile doing it that way?


No - don't do them side by side! If you do 2 jabs, do them in 2 different quads. Your quads will be fully recovered by Thursday if you inject carefully.

But seriously - removing and replacing syringes is perfectly straightforward - the needle won't hurt in your leg if you hold it firmly.


----------



## B.Kennington

hmmm, am thinking .5ml sus an 1ml deca in seperate syringes an one in each quad sounds best idea, do ya recon they will be ok to do the same again thursday then? with 2ml deca an 1ml sus, or should i just do the 1ml sus on thursday?

by the way thanks for all your advice much appreciated


----------



## B.Kennington

an whats deca like for pip? im not getting any from the sus alone, i just dont wanna do both quads an end up with 2 numb legs lol


----------



## Prodiver

Quads can easily take 5 ml in one shot with no prob, and if you inject calmly they will be completely recovered in a day or two.

Deca rarely gives any PIP.


----------



## B.Kennington

nice one cheers pro drivers, much appreciated


----------



## bkoz

I dont like rubing with alcahole swobs first as the alcahole can be pushed into the muscle and sting and iritate like a biatch...Nice post do some more for nebies...We need a ukmuscle sticky for injections,Shoulders ass tries bies,

Great post reps matey..


----------



## IanStu

great post Ry....reps mate!


----------



## pcuzz

Don't quote me on this but as for not 'liking to swab first' coz of pain through the alcahol I was under the impression that the area wipes should firstly be dry from where alcahol has evaporated or it is not classed as sterile/germ free????


----------



## ryoken

pcuzz78 said:


> Don't quote me on this but as for not 'liking to swab first' coz of pain through the alcahol I was under the impression that the area wipes should firstly be dry from where alcahol has evaporated or it is not classed as sterile/germ free????


let the area dry first or it will sting like a bitch as your then pushing alcohol into the wound, you dont have to use swabs you can use purell alco hand sanitiser to rub on area first or the way im doing it at the moment is the way prodiver mentioned in another thread wich is to use some listerine on a tissue to rub/cleanse the injection area!


----------



## petethemanc

Nice post, im gonna start quad jabs soon when i get the balls. I found this to be very helpful to jab my pecs and glute http://www.fitnessuncovered.co.uk/injection-preperation-execution.php


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

this needs to be a sticky


----------



## alan87

good shout ricky


----------



## pcuzz

Ok firstly, big big thanks @ ryoken.

Done and dusted man,1st time!

**** myself, well almost got the shakes and

controlled myself then ended up doin 1.5 mil left n right! Don't think my legs are probably as big as some of u guys so through nerves and possibly not needed I would say I had 10 or 15 mm of the needle out for each shot!

Massaged, no probs! Very slight well not even numbness but just getting the mrs to give me a massage LOL

nice 1 mate and the board!!!


----------



## ryoken

pcuzz78 said:


> Ok firstly, big big thanks @ ryoken.
> 
> Done and dusted man,1st time!
> 
> **** myself, well almost got the shakes and
> 
> controlled myself then ended up doin 1.5 mil left n right! Don't think my legs are probably as big as some of u guys so through nerves and possibly not needed I would say I had 10 or 15 mm of the needle out for each shot!
> 
> Massaged, no probs! Very slight well not even numbness but just getting the mrs to give me a massage LOL
> 
> nice 1 mate and the board!!!


lol nice one mate sounds like it went pretty cool!!!

as long as you about an inch into the muscle mate then alls good :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

B.Kennington said:


> nice one cheers *pro drivers*, much appreciated


That would fvck me right off, how hard is it to read? :lol:

Awesome thread Ry:thumbup1: Wouldn't fancy jabbing while standing up though!


----------



## pcuzz

No chance while standing, my feet were getting hot just sitting down lol!

I guess I judged mine by looking at my 'chunk of muscle' as in low squat position and looked for the biggest part!

Pls don't quote me as right or wrong with that though!

Doubly tense as it was tren, worried in case I got a cough and panicked but all was well! Actually I let go of the barrell a few times and it stands well on it's own with no hands lol!!

Magic


----------



## B.Kennington

MaKaVeLi said:


> That would fvck me right off, how hard is it to read? :lol:


well it wasnt u i wa talking to was it, an ive appologised to prodiver for it


----------



## pcuzz

Bit confused here b kenn, is that message aimed at me mate? Have I missed something! Must b tired of I did, appologies if that the case mate!

How many times can u hit legs in a week men???


----------



## B.Kennington

no mate it was a message for makaveli, i was replying to what he put (in the quote)


----------



## B.Kennington

pcuzz78 said:


> How many times can u hit legs in a week men???


from prodiver's advice im putting half a ml of sus mixed with 1ml of deca in each quad on a monday and a thursday


----------



## pcuzz

B.kenn

ah ok mate! As for u mentioning 1.5 per leg that's what I did tonight mate, to b honest I was concerned as mentioned in my post coz I was using tren and worried incase I got a 'cough' but luckily everything went well mate!

Don't know personally just yet if I would put more than 2 mil per leg just yet, still got chicken legs lol!

2 hours on mate really could hardly tell unless I was kneeling on floor due to work, much easier and hell of alot more painless than glute!

Good luck mate


----------



## pcuzz

B.kenn

ah ok mate! As for u mentioning 1.5 per leg that's what I did tonight mate, to b honest I was concerned as mentioned in my post coz I was using tren and worried incase I got a 'cough' but luckily everything went well mate!

Don't know personally just yet if I would put more than 2 mil per leg just yet, still got chicken legs lol!

2 hours on mate really could hardly tell unless I was kneeling on floor due to work, much easier and hell of alot more painless than glute!

Good luck mate


----------



## B.Kennington

well iv been putting just sus into my quads an not gettin any pip what so ever, even a day or 2 after, just make sure ya give it a good massaging an get a hot bath after, should help it mate, i was going to do 3ml in one quad but only have 2ml syringes an dont fancy leaving needle in an swapping so just goin to half it into 2 syringes an do one in each leg


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mars1960 said:


> Nice post mate, i never would do it standing personally but each to their own.


Same here, sitting down quad nice and relaxed, barrell, needle, swab, gear and quad that's all you need.


----------



## pea head

Heres my bicep injection technique :laugh:


----------



## Uriel

Did you swab?


----------



## ryoken

pea head said:


> Heres my bicep injection technique :laugh:


 :blink: :blink: :scared: :scared: :crying:

i think your technique is off slightly :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

ryoken said:


> :blink: :blink: :scared: :scared: :crying:
> 
> i think your technique is off slightly :lol: :lol:


Prodiver is going to sh1t himself...i think he just picked that pin out the toilet and wiped it in dog sh1t - never mind drawing his air throught the pin cap for extrat sterility:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Uriel said:


> Prodiver is going to sh1t himself...i think he just picked that pin out the toilet and wiped it in dog sh1t - never mind drawing his air throught the pin cap for extrat sterility:lol:


lmao:lol: :lol:

he got confused too and went IV instead of IM:lol:

serious though im sure ive seen that person in the gym:confused1:


----------



## pea head

Took me a while get it right ,that was an old pic when i had only been training 3 months.....now i just do test 900mg/ml into the bicep pre workout.

Thanks for the concerns guys.


----------



## B.Kennington

lol


----------



## pcuzz

Ya fookin mad dazza!!!


----------



## redneil75

after reading an excellent post by mick the brick over on ugm i now always do my quad shots on the outside of my thigh, going in at 90 degrees with the pin and barrel parallel to the floor. much more comfortable shot than the regular quad one. it also gives you another site if you are doing frequent injections, side of quad as well as outer front area.


----------



## Mars

pea head said:


> Heres my bicep injection technique :laugh:


FFS Pea head, ain't you never heard of site rotation, try the right arm bud:lol:.


----------



## pwillis83

hi guys any sugestion on a good fat strippers im a newbie and where i might be able to obtain them im near reading south east england


----------



## Greyphantom

pwillis83 said:


> hi guys any sugestion on a good fat strippers im a newbie and where i might be able to obtain them im near reading south east england


try starting your own thread and dont expect too many responses to questions asking for sources...


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

just done my first quad shot using this guide and it went smoothly.

cheers


----------



## Greyphantom

This should be made a sticky...


----------



## Slindog

Just did a quad injection, it was my first.

i have to say, It is MUCH better than delts

Sticky to this thread


----------



## MikeyGG

pwillis83 said:


> hi guys any sugestion on good *fat strippers *im a newbie and where i might be able to obtain them im near reading south east england


Whatever floats your boat :whistling:


----------



## kingliam84

Great post mate cheers !


----------



## Fat

why isn't this thread stickied?


----------



## 12sec1/4

After reading this it turns out that I'm pinning in the wrong place... That explains my dead leg that I have had since Thursday!

Saying that I jabbed my ass and that has been killing me as well and I know I did nothing wrong there...


----------



## DutchTony

Brilliant guide mate


----------



## Jonsey911

12sec1/4 said:


> After reading this it turns out that I'm pinning in the wrong place... That explains my dead leg that I have had since Thursday!
> 
> Saying that I jabbed my ass and that has been killing me as well and I know I did nothing wrong there...


i have just realised the same thing, ive been pinning more to the front atleast another block over from the one drawn.

Is this why im having to dodge nerves every time?


----------



## totalwar

good post helped me jab in the quad

don't like it tho it feels weird


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I remember bookmarking this. It's still not a stickie?

I haven't done any injections yet but thanks for the post


----------



## Wallace86

Just done my first and this thread is amazingly helpfull. :rockon:


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211

Third jab in and have used this guide each time, thanks!


----------



## infernal0988

you should do the whole body and the mods should make it into a sticky when your done.


----------



## alpha alkylated

I run a tiny bit of oil down the fresh pin just to help it into muscle before I stick .... Probs wrong but I've always done it and never had any pain at all


----------



## boldster

Can I also add I read this somewhere else about putting the vial in a small cup of warm water to thinnen the oil so it draws up and injects easier would this be correct, I just gotta get my stuff ordered from somewhere don't know where but anyway


----------

